# YO Slingshots



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I picked this small Yo Slingshot from the prize table at the MWST. I believe it is the Wasp Be Gone design (somebody correct me if I am wrong, please). This is the first hdpe slingshot that I have owned. The feel of the material is very nice and the workmanship is excellent. The slingshot is small and is very pocketable, I banded it up with some light bands and shot some 1/4" steel - feels very good in the hand. It only took a few shots before I was hitting the target with my usual degree of accuracy (about 50%). Overall, I really like this small slingshot and I will be using it quite often.

I want to thank Yo Slingshots and all others who donated to the prize table. The was a nice selection from vendors and individuals alike.





  








Yo Slingshot




__
Grandpa Grumpy


__
Aug 10, 2014


__
2



Yo Slingshot that I picked from the prize table at the 2014 MWST.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

The Wasp Be Gone is a great little shooter. It's very comfortable and will handle just about any ammo anyone could want to shoot....I shoot 3/8" steel all the time and 5/8" marbles when I go to the sporting clay range.

Todd


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Again another fine example of an inovative slingshot . im finding so many cool designs on this forum. Please forgive my ignorance but what is the material they are made of ?


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

namazu said:


> Again another fine example of an inovative slingshot . im finding so many cool designs on this forum. Please forgive my ignorance but what is the material they are made of ?


Sorry for the delay, I have been on vacation with out Internet. That one there is some kind of poly I got by mistake. Still works fine but has a slight gray color. I normally use top quality HDPE that is super black.

Yo


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Thank you taking the time to answer my daughter want to get the black and pink wbg multiplex again thanks great looking slingshots look forward to adding one to my colection


----------

